# QJ timer vs Stackmat timer



## blindfold cube (May 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I've been wanting to get a timer for some time now. I have seen Stefan Pochmanns video comparing a QJ timer to a Stackmat timer and both timers seem to be about the same. Can someone be specific on the differences between the two?

Thanks!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhQlkeJvVvI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 4, 2010)

Go back to the thread and read Stefan's conclusion.
and QJ timer is cheaper.
There was no need to make a whole new thread.
1)The QJ can be a little off. But it's accurate all the same.
2)The QJ takes an extra 0.05 to get to the green light after resting your hands. Such a long time isn't it?
3)The QJ has a sexy pink version.


----------



## kooixh (May 4, 2010)

i use the QJ but i want a speedstacks


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 1)The QJ can be a little off. But it's accurate all the same.



That sounds somewhat contraditory.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 2)The QJ takes an extra 0.05 to get to the green light after resting your hands.



More like 0.5.


----------



## riffz (May 4, 2010)

blindfold cube said:


> I have seen Stefan Pochmanns video comparing a QJ timer to a Stackmat timer and both timers seem to be about the same. Can someone be specific on the differences between the two?



How specific do you want us to be? Stefan's video said pretty much all there is to say.


----------



## Edward (May 4, 2010)

I plan to throw both off of a tall building and see which one hits the ground first. That'll prove which is better!


----------



## Stefan (May 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> I plan to throw both off of a tall building and see which one hits the ground first. That'll prove which is better!



Beware of location bias!!!! The speedstacks has magnets in it, so if you're for example trying it on the north pole, it might fall unfairly fast or not at all!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> I plan to throw both off of a tall building and see which one hits the ground first. That'll prove which is better!





StefanPochmann said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to throw both off of a tall building and see which one hits the ground first. That'll prove which is better!
> ...



BRILLIANT!


----------



## Carson (May 4, 2010)

I would recommend the Speedstacks:


Because they are used in competitions
Because of the added health benefits due to your proximity to the aforementioned magnets



Spoiler



No, I do not really believe point #2, just in case anyone thought I was being serious.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 4, 2010)

QJ, cuz theres pink.

though i do think the display is a bit ugly compared to the genuine speedstacks timer....


----------



## maggot (May 4, 2010)

no data port to work with CCT on QJ. unless you like typing in all your time manually. or you can use spacebar, but i have habit of dropping cube when is finished. 

2.Because of the added health benefits due to your proximity to the aforementioned magnets

this


----------



## jiggy (May 4, 2010)

I went for the QJ because it was cheap. It's not found it's way to be yet, however, because of the backlog in the HK postal service caused by Iceland. Good job, Iceland.

Stefan's video was classic! I especially loved the "Time Machine" bit. =D The holes every 0.03 of a second in the speedstacks timer was interesting, I wonder why it has that? Could this also be an argument in favour of the QJ over speedstack?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

QJ, does the same thing (for the most part) and its way cheaper


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 4, 2010)

Yeah $10 vs like $22, plus QJ has pink


----------



## theace (Jul 28, 2010)

How do is the data port useful?


----------



## Toad (Jul 28, 2010)

theace said:


> How do is the data port useful?



You can connect your Stackmat to your computer and use it to control CCT (and possibly other timing programs) or connect it to an external display for easy filming.


----------



## theace (Jul 28, 2010)

I see. Quite useful for me I guess. So in the end, which one is better? Stackmat or QJ?


----------



## Toad (Jul 28, 2010)

theace said:


> I see. Quite useful for me I guess. So in the end, which one is better? Stackmat or QJ?



Overall the Stackmat boasts more features and is probably a more reliable product however the QJ is available for cheaper and in a variety of colours. It's just up to you and what you need it for.

Personally, I have two Stackmat timers and love them but I have never used a QJ.


----------



## theace (Jul 28, 2010)

I guess I'll go in for the stackmat after all. The dataport seems kinda useful. Would it be cheaper to order it from lightake or from the official site. I'm in India, so any idea how much shipping they'd charge?


----------



## Toad (Jul 28, 2010)

AFAIK, Lightake do not sell the Stackmat timer with data port so I'd buy from official site. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Wii (Jul 28, 2010)

It's easier to get the batteries to the stackmat in my country,than it is to get batteries to the QJ.


----------



## theace (Jul 29, 2010)

What's the difference?


----------



## TK 421 (Jul 30, 2010)

QJ: pros
-cheap
-long lasting battery
-many colors
-would hit the ground at precise spot (no magnet)
cons
-reset button is ****
-small display
-no jack to computer
-flimsy

Stackmat: pros
-original
-sturdy
-big display
-no DIY mats (make one of with OJ)
-big battery
-product manufacturing consistency is high
-can connect both a mac and PC
cons
-pricey
-steers of about 1 cm/5m drop because of magnet
-V1 have features like the QJ (ex have port/jack)

I hope this helped


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, I've tried QJ's, they take a while to respond, maybe double the amount of time for a speedstacks timer. Mine doesn't respond at all. However, they're pretty cool looking, and from what I've seen from Stefan, they work well too.


----------



## theace (Jul 31, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> QJ: pros
> -would hit the ground at precise spot (no magnet)
> 
> Stackmat: pros
> ...



didn't get this.

How much shipping does the original site charge to india/elsewhere in asia?


----------



## speedcuber100 (Apr 17, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> BRILLIANT!


 I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedcuber100 (Apr 19, 2011)

I recommend the QJ Timer for the following reasons:
1)The new stackmat timers have some malfunctions in them in some cases
2)The QJ timer has more common batteries that you can get at your local Walmart
3)The QJ's have different models and different colors!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 19, 2011)

CR2032 batteries are not uncommon at all. And they can be bought from Walmart.


----------



## speedcuber100 (May 24, 2011)

It depends, If you want a timer that is cheap, then get the qj timer*.
If you want the extra features, then get the stackmat^.
*Some QJ Models don't offer a back plate
^Some stackmat timers have a port but others don't. Consider what is in your price range, and see what works best for you


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2011)

speedcuber100 said:


> 2)The QJ timer has more common batteries that you can get at your local Walmart


 
Not me.


----------



## asportking (May 24, 2011)

I have two QJ timers. One doesn't work, and the other is so fragile that if you do anything more than lightly put your hands on the timer, it will shut off. I guess the QJ is cheap for a reason, I'm considering getting a stackmat timer.


----------



## speedcuber100 (May 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Not me.


The QJ timer has button batteries. they can be purchased anywhere


----------



## ananthakrishna (May 8, 2013)

Does the Stackmat Gen 1 Have a dataport


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 8, 2013)

ananthakrishna said:


> Does the Stackmat Gen 1 Have a dataport



Nope.


----------



## ananthakrishna (May 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nope.


And what about 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002269/1165500-qj-15-display-speed-cubing-timer

This one


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 8, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 8, 2013)

My QJ works fine for me. It shut off once when I slammed it too hard but usually it's perfectly fine. And for me, I can get 4 QJ timers for less than the cost of one Stackmat timer.


----------



## Stefan (May 8, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Nope.



Wrong.







That's it, I now demand infraction points for people spreading falsehoods about the gen 1.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 8, 2013)

I guess this isn't really on topic but why is the true gen 1 stackmat timer so unknown?


----------



## TP (May 8, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> I guess this isn't really on topic but why is the true gen 1 stackmat timer so unknown?



Isn´t there two different versions of the gen 2 timer? One with a dataport and one without? People may think they are two different generations and that the gen two without a dataport is the gen 1 timer. 

Also, the gen 1 doesn´t look like a stackmat timer if you´re new and used to the blueish generations.


----------



## CubeDatCube (May 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just asking what does the cable that comes with the QJ 3rd Generation timer do?


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 3, 2015)

Connects the timer with the computer display/competition display

Though the qj has a cable, most likely it doesnt work


----------

